# water dripping in breaker box, condensation??



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

nwksremodeler said:


> I will pass this on and this sounds like a great idea. Whats the best way to get it 3' down a pipe to where the pipe enters the roof/attic?


OK now I'm confused. The mast usually passed _through_ the eave, then down to the meter socket (still outside). From there it changes directions and goes into the panel. Our duct seal is pushed in from the meter socket side towards the panel and around the feeders.

Maybe a picture would help some of us to understand.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

pictures are good, but has anyone taken it a step further and posted a video of a problem project. More detail than a picture, and you can freeze the action for closer inspection.

The video can be posted to you tube for a period of time, then removed.

Just a thought.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Neither one of you guys were that bad. I had my friggin' post deleted cuz I called your electrician a name for sticking his hands in a wet panel and getting shocked.


----------



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

The meter for this residence is on a REA pole about 30' from the house and power is fed directly from the pole to the mast. That is why there is such a tall mast pipe.

Yeah I don't know why the electrician had his hands where he did, Captain Obvious wasn't on board I guess. I don't think anyone ever imagined this amount of water to be in the box


----------

